
[Meta] Can We Take “Learn Python the Hard Way” Off the Sidebar? - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/40s6dm/meta_can_we_take_learn_python_the_hard_way_off/
======
cosatelo
Honestly, zed kinda shot himself in the foot with his latest post. He was
especially wrong when he said it was not turing complete. Plus, python2 is
going the way of COBOL as its only getting LTS level support and no major
updates.

